# Closure for enterocutaneous fistula?



## Coder_Rick (May 4, 2012)

Hello!

Need a little help. My surgeon is to perform a closure of enterocutaneous fistula Esophageal and gastroduodenal. Having difficulty locating the code. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## jmcpolin (May 4, 2012)

can you post the report, I believe there are different approaches.


----------



## Coder_Rick (May 4, 2012)

Patient is scheduled for the procedure.  Notes state: "pt had feeding tube removed three months ago.dge is decreasing from fistula but hasn't stopped. ... drains more if drinks  a lot. Pex ... ahs huge sub Q mesh (R) side adm also has draining fistula LUQ ... bile and particle, lots of skin."


----------

